# Old Music Books



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I am not sure this will interest anyone here but I tried another web site that talks a lot of music and got no response. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Is there anyone here who collects old music publications? I have a song book that is just five years short of being 100 years old. Probably some of you know of it. The Golden Book of Favorite Songs. It was used as a school song book and has a wide variety of songs - patriotic, religious, popular, rounds, war songs, etc. There was also a Grey Book of Favorite Songs but I only have a Photostat copy of it.

The Golden Book that I have was published in 1920 and sold for - would you believe? - twenty cents. 1920? And that was the twentieth edition. I wonder when the first edition was published and what it sold for. 

As I clean out a lot of things I've collected over the years, I'd love to pass this on to someone who really wants it. Otherwise, I fear it will get dumped when someone cleans out my belongings after the fact. That would be sad.

No charge. I just want to give it to someone who really would like it among their collections. If there is anyone here who wants this, please send me a PM and tell me where to mail it. 

I do also have some other books with collections of old American, English, Scots, Welsh and Irish folk songs in case someone is looking for old folk songs but these are not "antique" books.


Hazel


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Could you find pictures of some of your books - it would be interesting to see?

It´s somewhat random what I have of music books; the oldest is probably this German, pretty massive one, "Das Goldene Buch der Musik" (1904), which contains a lot of classical music history and fine biographies of composers and musicians around 1900, including some good photos of them. A lot were published, and its not really worth much, but it is stuffed with information (1350 pages).

















I´ve also got some old scores of songs and piano music from around 1890 - 1920, that can be very beautifully decorated, but have stopped collecting them, due to a lack of space.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Golden-Book-Of-Favorite-Songs/dp/B000H03VTU


----------

